# Two from the studio.



## craig (Nov 10, 2008)

Feel free to reply with your thoughts on the images. Let's talk out there.

Love & Bass


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Nov 10, 2008)

They look pretty nice. I like the wood working one a lot. You mind if I edit them just a tad and post them back up?


----------



## craig (Nov 10, 2008)

No problem. Actually if you have the patience to get rid of the reflection in the herbs one we should talk.

Love & Bass


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Nov 10, 2008)

That&#8217;s about the best I can do in less than a few minutes without a full rez file with the reflection. I also added a high pass filter layer on overlay added a curves layer and played with the saturation a bit. I don't know if it really improves them its just stuff I tend to do a lot with my still life&#8217;s and product shots.


----------



## craig (Nov 10, 2008)

I like the beefed up contrast!

Love & Bass


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## craig (Nov 10, 2008)

Actually it is the blaring specular highlight near your red circle. I tried the 30 second patch tool/clone tool to no avail. I think I will have to get serious, but fear the challenge. Actually thinking about a reshoot with dulling spray. Also not happy with the olive oil in the spoon. I think I need to buy the $20.00 kind that looks greener and richer.

Love & Bass


----------



## craig (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Nov 12, 2008)

I think that one looks good. 

It would be much easier to just light it without the reflection than spending the time to Photoshop it out.


----------



## craig (Nov 12, 2008)

I fully agree. Thanks again for checking out my work.

Love & Bass


----------



## Philip Weir (Nov 19, 2008)

My suggestions would be on shot [1] . [A] Use a larger light source or soften your existing one, and move it around to get the best effect. * Shot looks posed, if you know what I mean, looks like you added bits to fill space. No obvious centre of interest. Turn the spoon over and let the oil dribble on the background and get closer. Concentrate on the spoon more.  Trust this helps.  Philip.*


----------



## craig (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comment!

Love & Bass


----------

